# Is this normal?



## Lostgirl160 (Jul 21, 2017)

Okay so i havent offically been diagnosed but im pretty sure i have dp.. The doctor doesnt know what im talking about
So its been 4 months and this is how i feel 
Dont recognize myself in the mirror
Dont feel like me
Almost feel high 
World looks weird like a cartoon or dream
Memory is bad
Feel like i forgot what i did a minute ago
Scared and anxious alot

Will this pass...


----------



## cacophony (May 28, 2012)

Its completely normal. What you describe is the very essence of dp/dr, at least for me.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Yah ..we all had this symptoms


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

I have all of them. "Almost feel high". I thought I'm the only one experiencing this specific symptom.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

Ive have/had all of those symptoms...Ive been diagnosed with PCOS and still waiting on results from MRI, EEG, ADHD, and neuro tests...FML


----------

